# Unterschied Score zu Soundtrack



## Lios Nudin (25. November 2011)

Hallo Community,

ich habe folgende Erklärung gefunden:



> Wesentliches Merkmal des Scores ist, dass er  meist nur von einem einzigen Komponisten komponiert wurde. Er hat oft  ein Leitmotiv, das sich variiert durch die gesamte Hintergrundmusik des  Films zieht, oft orchestral. Beispiel für einen berühmten Score ist die  Filmmusik von Star Wars.
> 
> Der Soundtrack hingegen ist meist mit Gesang verbunden und stammt von verschiedenen Interpreten.


Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen:

1.) Ist der Score exakt das, was man im Film zu hören bekommt?

2.) Wenn Frage 1.) zutrifft, ist jedes Lied dann in voller Länge im Film vertreten oder nur in geschnittenen Fassungen, je nachdem wie lange die Szene im Film eben mit Musik untermalt wird?

3.) Entspricht die Reihenfolge der Tracklist des Scores exakt der Reihenfolge, wie die Lieder im Film zu hören sind?

4.) Welchen Bezug hat dann der Soundtrack zum Film, denn nach der Erklärung von oben ist ja nur der Score im Film vertreten?

Ich hab jetzt kein konkretes Beispiel, aber eigentlich hab ich auch schon in einem Film Musik mit Gesang gehört, das Lied war aber dann nicht auf dem Score, sondern auf dem Soundtrack vertreten.

5.) Auffallend ist auch, dass sich beim Score und Soundtrack die Anzahl der Tracks, deren Länge und die Titel stark unterscheiden. Die Anzahl der Titel auf dem Score ist oft größer, dafür sind die Tracks von der Laufzeit deutlich kürzer.

Das hat sicher auch etwas mit den Fragen 1.) bis 4.) zu tun.


Schon einmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe .


----------



## troppa (26. November 2011)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 1.) Ist der Score exakt das, was man im Film zu hören bekommt?
> 
> ...



Ich versuch es mal:

1.)/2.) Jein, die FX Geräusche fehlen, der Abschnitt des Scores hat meistens nur die benötigte Länge der Szene für den er geschrieben wurde. Der Score wird meistens nur beschnitten, wenn die Szene geschnitten wird. Es gibt meistens keinen Text und die Abschnitte werden in der Produktion nur mit Abkürzungen wie z.B. 2EM04_E4 bezeichnet und bekommen erst bei der Pressung auf CD/LP einen Namen.

3.) Meist ja, es gibt auch Ausnahmen, bei denen das Filmstudio eine andere Reihfolge wollte.

4.) Der Soundtrack besteht aus normalen Liedern, die nicht speziell für den Film geschrieben worden sind, sondern nur unter den Film gelegt wurden und dann auf CD zusammengefasst werden.

5.) Nochmal zusammenfassent vlt.: 

- Score: extra für den Film geschrieben und auf die Szenenlänge abgestimmt. (Die eigentliche Filmmusik)

- Soundtrack: schon fertige Lieder, von denen Teile unter den Film gelegt werden, und dann im Ganzen auf CD erhältlich sind.

Es gibt Filme nur mit Score (z. B.: Star Wars; Das Piano) oder nur mit Soundtrack (z.B.: Pulp Fiction; Inglourious Bastards) oder mit Beidem (z. B. Matrix).

Am Beispiel "Matrix": 

Der Score stammt komplett von Don Davis und Juno Reactor. Stücke wie: Exit Mr. Hat, Trinity Infinity, He's the One Alright, usw...

Der Soundtrack stammt von diversen Künstlern: Propellerheads - Spybreak; The Prodigy - Mindfields; Meat Beat Manifesto - Prime Audio Soup; Rage Against the Machine - Wake Up; usw...

Hoffe dass hilft dir weiter.


----------



## jjxxs (26. November 2011)

kurz: der score ist eine oft orchestrale gesamtkomposition, die extra für den film geschrieben wurde. bei einem soundtrack handelt es sich um gewöhnliche songs, die nicht direkt für den film gemacht wurden, sondern die sich (der regisseur?) für den film ausgesucht hat.


----------



## Lios Nudin (28. November 2011)

@troppa:

Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. 

Noch eine Sache: Was meinst du mit _FX Geräusche_?


----------



## troppa (28. November 2011)

Mit FX Geräusche meinte ich die Soundeffekte, wie Schritte, Verkehrslärm, Schüsse usw.


----------

